# Undersized puppy



## cagedit (Oct 24, 2010)

I bought a GSD from lovemypup.net a few days ago. Since the puppy has gotten here I've noticed that he seems a bit small. According to charts at 8 weeks he should be about 20 pounds. Actually though, he is 5 lbs. I wouldn't get rid of him even if I was told he isn't purebred but it would be nice to know what I have here. His parents are about according to the breeders his parent weigh about 100 lbs each. I don't think he will ever get that big. Any comments are appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

20lbs for 8 wks sounds like too much to me. I've had 7 gsd's and none (male or female) have weighed that at 8 wks. My females have been around 13 lbs at 8 wks (75lbs grown) and my males around 16lbs at 8 wks (95lbs grown).

I do have a 10 week old that was 7.5 lbs at 8 wks. She did, however, have coccidia and hookworms. She 16.5 lbs today (10wks/2days) so is gaininng nicely since getting rif of the parasites/worms.

Have you had him vet checked. Sometimes it takes more than one fecal check to find coccidia. If he his healthly and has an appetite he will gain.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Welcome cagedit.
lovemypup is a puppy broker, right? Are you sure the parents of the "breeder" were the ones your pup came from? 
I would definately get vet check and fecals run.
Get him on a good puppy food so he grows slow and properly, there are many threads on nutrition here to see which ones are better.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Do you have any pictures of your little guy


----------



## cagedit (Oct 24, 2010)

German Shepherd
My puppy is the one named Rocket down at the bottom. There is also a picture of the parents at the bottom as well. 

To answer the question about the legitimate breeders; I don't believe that lovemypup.net is the real breeders but rather sort of like "sub breeders" but I don't have any way of getting more info on the real breeders.

Also, wow. You guys are fast. Wasn't expecting such prompt replies but thanks for everyone that did!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

If this place isn't a puppy mill, I don't know what is. I'm glad you love your new pup, but get him to the vet as soon as possible for a check up. Five pounds sounds extremely small and I wasn't impressed with how healthy the puppies looked in their pictures.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. He looks small from the pics compared to the other pups. Perhaps he was the runt of the litter?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I wonder how they got sable pups from two black and tans?


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

First of all, welcome to the forum and congrats on your adorable puppy. Oh my gosh, is he cute. I want him!!!

He looks younger than 8 weeks to me. Did they send you paperwork with the breeders information, date of birth, etc?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Mac's mom, the baby came from a miller. They ship out every Monday!!
http://lovemypup.net/index.html 
Look at all the different breeds they produce. As far as paperwork goes, 
does it really matter?


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

oh I looked up www.lovemypups.com. No wonder I was so confused.

I'm curious about the paperwork because Rocket looks younger than 8 weeks to me.


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

Well, he sure is adorable!! Good luck with him and welcome!


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

Nothing we can do to stop these "breeders" 
Pup is lucky he got a good home from you, please get him checked up ASAP and get him eating some good food to gain some weight. I hope he is a good dog for you with a good temperment.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

by not purchasing pups from them will slow them down...
I agree, hope the pup has good temperament and health. Best wishes for him!


----------



## cagedit (Oct 24, 2010)

Well the paperwork that I received with him said that they were going to be sending the info about him being ACA registered in the mail. I have not yet received it though. They sent me another paper to register him myself with another registry but to be honest I don't really know how that works and if these registry's are even considered acceptable to most people.

As far as his size I was wondering if coccidia affects his poop in any way. I will be taking him to the vet ASAP but i was wondering to those whose pups have had coccidi: does this make their poop very soft? For some reason my pups poop comes out like what I would describe as an ice cream machine (sorry for those that might be eating ice cream right now). He also poops about 5-8 times per day and it seems like a good amount. Does this sound to be worms or coccidi?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I would be surprised if your pup doesn't have a least one type of parasite and that would give him soft poo. ACA registration is absolutely meaningless. If you live in the states, the only registry that means anything is AKC. You can get your pup ILP registered - they changed the name of it to PALS? now - if you so choose at some later date after he's been neutered, if you want to enter him in any AKC sporting event, but not any conformation class. You can also enter him in UKC events without AKC registration.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes coccida will give them loose stools as will worms. I too will be surprised if he doesn't have something. If the fecal does come out negative be sure and have it checked again in a few days. If the coccidia aren't sluffing off at the time, they won't be in the stool.


----------



## cagedit (Oct 24, 2010)

Just so this doesn't ever happen to me again. Do you guys have breeders that you recommend purchasing your puppies through? I didn't realize that I could be taken like this. Simply put, I thought it was just as good as buying from anywhere else. I will get my puppy dewormed and checked by the vet tomorrow if I can make an appointment that early. Now I'm wondering if he's even truly a German Shep or not. Seems like if they can get away with letting the doggies have worms and parasites then they could get away with selling you anything.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

You don't even want to know the horrible conditions and disease these puppymill dogs live in and that's why no one should buy from them and perpetuate it. You can get healthier and cheaper puppies from your local shelter. It's also true that you have no idea who the real parents are to your dog or the health of them. But, it's done and you have your little guy. 

The next time you want a puppy, do some research first. You will want to really think about what you want in a dog, what you want to do with it, the age you want to get, and be realistc about the amount of time you are willing to devote to training and exercise. After that, ask around for breeder or rescue referrals to get the best and healthiest match for you and your lifestyle.


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

at 7 weeks, scout was 17.5lbs... vet said he was a perfectly healthy weight...? he hardly has any fat on him, can still see his ribs when he's sleeping and breathing hard. he was eating eagle pack puppy kibble at the breeders and still on it plus TOTW canned food now and then


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

onyx'girl said:


> I wonder how they got sable pups from two black and tans?


Good question. I'm not 100% sure, but I don't believe it's possible. Which would all those puppies aren't out of that sire and dam. 

Also, the only reason those two dogs are 100lb is because they're both overweight. ​


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

cagedit said:


> Well the paperwork that I received with him said that they were going to be sending the info about him being ACA registered in the mail. I have not yet received it though. They sent me another paper to register him myself with another registry but to be honest I don't really know how that works and if these registry's are even considered acceptable to most people.
> 
> As far as his size I was wondering if coccidia affects his poop in any way. I will be taking him to the vet ASAP but i was wondering to those whose pups have had coccidi: does this make their poop very soft? For some reason my pups poop comes out like what I would describe as an ice cream machine (sorry for those that might be eating ice cream right now). He also poops about 5-8 times per day and it seems like a good amount. Does this sound to be worms or coccidi?


My dog is ACA (American Canine Association) registered. It's a very acceptable registry.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Um, no it's not. It means nothing. Sorry.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Deuce said:


> My dog is ACA (American Canine Association) registered. It's a very acceptable registry.


No, it's not. It's just like the CKC (continental, not candian). You can register basically anything with them.


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

cagedit said:


> Just so this doesn't ever happen to me again. Do you guys have breeders that you recommend purchasing your puppies through? I didn't realize that I could be taken like this. Simply put, I thought it was just as good as buying from anywhere else. I will get my puppy dewormed and checked by the vet tomorrow if I can make an appointment that early. Now I'm wondering if he's even truly a German Shep or not. Seems like if they can get away with letting the doggies have worms and parasites then they could get away with selling you anything.


It is what it is and I truly hope that the comments don't stop you from coming here, I think everyone just wants to help you to know what goes on for some people to make a buck. I think just by your being here it shows that you do care about your puppy and want the best for him, he was born and that can't be changed so at least he will have the best life he can with you. You will learn a lot here and if the time ever comes that you buy another puppy you will have more knowledge in doing so and will really be able to see the potential a GSD has.


----------



## cagedit (Oct 24, 2010)

Not at all. I appreciate the honesty. My puppy is going to the vet today so hopefully he will be all better soon. Right now his ribs do are not really visible with the naked eye (unless he is showing his belly) but he does feel rather skinny. His ribs are skinny and his belly is fat and I've been told this usually indicates worms but we shall see today. Thanks for all the help today guys and gals!


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

Just looking at that web page again it seems some of the pup are registered with one registry and some with 2...maybe I'm wrong but I thought a litter gets registered all together so it's looks like everyone is right that these pups my not all be siblings as it says and therfore the ages may be + or - a week because it would have to be one heck of a coincidence for them all to have been born on the same day.


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

I agree with CaseysGSD 
And just because he may of started life in not the best place doesn't mean he can't be the best dog you've ever had,


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Rerun said:


> No, it's not. It's just like the CKC (continental, not candian). You can register basically anything with them.


I've been told on here that AKC is pretty much the same and that you don't even need to get health certification or evaluation to register and breed a dog with AKC, so what makes them so different?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Mrs.K said:


> so what makes them so different?


The dog must be purebred out of registered parents. If one or more of the parents is not AKC registered, you must provide additional paperwork and signatures proving the dog is registered via their country's FCI registry (the AKC is the USA's recognized registry). Ex. Nikon is AKC registered but his sire is SV. We had a certificate from the SV that stated the breeding took place and then needed copies of the sire's paperwork as well as additional papers signed by his breeder and owner (not sure what other info was on it).


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

The puppy in the photo does not look 8 weeks old. I don't think it's an issue of the puppy being small for his age, I think you were lied to about the age of the puppy.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

The puppy does not look 8 wks in that picture, however, that picture is on the website and doesn't state his age at time of pic so he may not be 8 weeks in that particular picture.


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

The puppy definitely looks younger than 8 weeks. I want to say about 4 to 6 weeks. My GSD puppy weighed 16 lbs at 3 months when I got her and, now at 4 months, she weighs 26 lbs, but then again all dogs are different. If your puppy is younger, he might be on a right track with regards to weight. 

I would get him on a nutritious dog food diet, incorporate vitamin supplements like Missing Link powder, and take him to the vet to be evaluated. 

Puppies that come from mills always have weak immune systems, so keep him away from other dogs and puppies till he receives all his vaccinations at 4 months (or if you socialize him with only other vaccinated dogs). 

Good luck and hope all goes well. Keep us updated.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

wow man you got suckered. i'll flat out say it. your pup looks PB to me but a hound GSD mix can look like a PB shepherd too. case in point i have a large black male GSD/border collie mix. You'd never know he wasnt a PB except he has a large white patch on his chest, some white on his paws and on his underbelly. 

your pup is a cute little guy but i agree dont allow him to meet any other dogs or go out anywhere like pet store until he's finished getting his shots. I hope everything checks out at the vet for a healthy puppy but beware of future problems. P. Mill puppies always have a whole host of issues. Its another reason we all try to avoid buying pets from pet stores as well. As far as breeders go, there are some totally awesome breeders on this site that i'm sure would be more than happy to help you out when you start a search AFTER you've done your research and figured out what you want in a dog. I have my heart set on getting a pup from a specific breeder but its not gonna happen for at least another year, maybe two and in that time i may find a breeder i'd rather go to more. We'll see when the time comes. 

Congrats on your new addition. Keep us posted!


----------



## cagedit (Oct 24, 2010)

Took my pup to the vet and they told me that he had a parasite. I believe that he said it was coccidia, but I'm not sure on the pronunciation so I could be wrong. In any sense though, the vet gave me some medicine to give him every day and told me to clean his feces out of the yard every time he goes because if he happens to eat it or step in it we risk him not getting rid of it. The vet said that he should be okay and didn't seem too concerned with his weight. His weight today is still fluctuating between about 5.4 and 6 lbs. Here is a picture of him from today. It was taken with a cell phone because camera is broken so please excuse the quality. My wife is getting a new camera tomorrow so we should have some better pictures very soon if anyone is interested in seeing them.


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

Coccidia is fairly common all things considered, it will pass if you keep up with what the vet told you. He certainly is a cute little guy!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

He is a cutie! What are you calling him? I do like the name Rocket.
Look forward to pics of him as he grows and grows. I'd let the "breeder" know about the vet visit, and ask for re-imbursement for the meds(not that you'll get it, but just to let them know you know what condition the pup came to you in)


----------



## SARAHSMITH (Sep 19, 2010)

Really cute!


----------



## lauren_b_d (Aug 4, 2010)

soooo CUTE!!!!! I just want to hug him 
When I rescued my Hugo the people said he was 5 weeks old. I took him straight to the emergency vet and he weighed 2.9 lbs. The vet told me that we wont be able to really tell how old he is until he starts loosing teeth (he said around 16 weeks). So I took him to the vet for his 16 week visit and the vet said he was not 16 weeks and as he suspected Hugo was probably around 3-4 weeks when we got him. Hugo was 32 lbs at that appt. I took him back on Monday and he is now getting his adult teeth so the vet said we can now consider him around 16 weeks old. 
Hugo is the best dog I have ever had!! He is super smart and very loving with me and my kids  If I didn't take him he would have ended up in the pound and probably would have died as I reported the people who where selling the puppies.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

He will start to put weight on better once the coccida is gone. Be sure and do a followup fecal a week or so after he finishes his meds. Sometimes it takes 2 rounds.


----------



## irongrl (May 24, 2010)

He is so cute! :wub: Like another poster said, he may be the best dog you ever had!


----------



## vukc (Dec 22, 2009)

Cute puppy. I am happy to see that you will keep him no matter what.
When it comes to PB or not, it is hard to comment from the pictures on that website. When it comes to parents pictured on that web site - I am 90% sure that those are not the parents of the pictured litter. Why? Because there is no way that from black and tan/red parents you can get all sable pups. There might be one or two sable in the litter but not all of them.
As for the worms and loose stools.... I agree with what other members have said. 
I will also dare to recommend a product that could eventually help you out with these nasty parasites. Try getting "Panacur C" over the counter. I have heard that this product is one of the better over the counter products helping dogs/puppies to get rid of parasites. (Please consult with your vet prior to using this or any other medication on your puppy).

Good luck.


----------

